# oddysea info?



## ffemt89 (Apr 3, 2012)

looking for any information/input on the odyssea 20" 72W T5 HO Light Fixture Extendable Series (FW/Planted)...ANY help would be greatly appreciated. Would be going on a 24" tall 35 gallon tank


----------



## T Money $$ (Apr 21, 2009)

I've only heard nothing but bad about odyssea fixtures. That was about 2 years ago though so maybe they got their act together. I have heard about smoking fixtures and one story about a fire, Not speaking from first hand experiences just what I've heard/read. Be careful and remember the age old adage "You get what you pay for"


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's my real life experience and I have heard much of the same of T Money, but it always seems to be "hear-say". I have also heard about plenty of good experiences like mine. I had a 4 x 65w PC fixture w/ moonlights on top of my 55g reef for about 3.5 years. Downsized the tank and got a small metal halide. A little over a year ago I ripped the strip light apart and used one of the two ballasts for my 29g planted canopy running 1 x 65w. I haven't had any problems and it is still working after about 5 years, taking around a year break in use. You do get what you pay for many times, but for me it has been fine.


----------



## ffemt89 (Apr 3, 2012)

aquaman555 said:


> Here's my real life experience and I have heard much of the same of T Money, but it always seems to be "hear-say". I have also heard about plenty of good experiences like mine. I had a 4 x 65w PC fixture w/ moonlights on top of my 55g reef for about 3.5 years. Downsized the tank and got a small metal halide. A little over a year ago I ripped the strip light apart and used one of the two ballasts for my 29g planted canopy running 1 x 65w. I haven't had any problems and it is still working after about 5 years, taking around a year break in use. You do get what you pay for many times, but for me it has been fine.


Thanks for the info! I bought the light last night so I'll just have to go with the flow and hopefully it works out


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

ffemt89 said:


> Thanks for the info! I bought the light last night so I'll just have to go with the flow and hopefully it works out


Disclaimer; I am not responsible for any fires caused by this unit. 

Seriously though back when I was in reef this was always a subject about this brand. All of the people who said bad things about the brand could never say "Yes, I owned this unit and ____ happened", and they never owned a unit by this brand in the first place. May not be the best brand, but as with a lot of electronics it is all mostly a bunch of stuff imported from China.

Where did you get your unit from?


----------



## ffemt89 (Apr 3, 2012)

haha a fire in one of the FD captains houses would not look all that good for our department!! I bought it from aqua traders.

http://www.aquatraders.com/20-inch-4x18W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52302p.htm


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I owned a 65w x4 power compact from them and the only problem is one of the ballast went out, and i went to replace it and it was a wiring mess so i switched to t5 ho.

most people gave them a bad name because the bulbs wouldn't last long, or the ballast would go bad. that was years ago, they have now improved with better ballast.


----------



## ffemt89 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone know where to buy replacement bulbs for these lights?? The light I bought is shipping with 4 6500K bulbs but Id like to run 2 6500K and then 1 8000-10000k and maybe an actinic for some blue nm...any input or ideas on this?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

aquatraders, marine depot, doctor fosters and smith, etc.


----------



## Tot3nkampf (May 10, 2012)

the oddysea lights that caused fires used the old magnetic ballasts. the newer fixtures with moonlights that look to be aquaticlife ripoffs have electronic ballasts albiet the cheapest you can probably buy. the ballast is junk and you will be lucky to use it long. the end connectors can be dicey too. definately buy bulbs from someone else because their quality control is terrible, i have watched them change spectrum on me as the phosphors do silly little tricks. the key is that you get what you pay for. need a temp solution or just want to experiement? with better bulbs they will be okay. if you want an investment, double your cash and buy one with a quality ballast and fittings anlong with individual polished reflectors.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL, I knew someone had to be in the club in here. I have CFs and I do agree they could use better end caps and the bulbs aren't the best, but it will get him by......probably for a good while. The guy just got in the light and your already telling him the ballast is junk and he'll be lucky if it last long. Why make try to make the guy feel bummed out on the purchase he just made? I agree you get what you pay for and these are not the most quality fixtures, but no need to bum someone out like that, they're not that bad.
Has anyone ever opened up a name brand light fixture and the ballast reads a name brand ballast company like Fullham or is it usually a generic no name ballast?
JMO


----------



## ffemt89 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks aquaman555!! I got the lights and while I knew they were cheap going into this, I'm a beginner and was looking for an introductory light to get me by while I got established in keeping a planted tank. The light is working WONDERFULLY so far and I couldn't be happier, I can already tell in just a few days that my plants are growing fast and I hope that its going to get even better when I start dosing PPS Pro next week. The only thing left now is to try and find a reasonably priced used CO2 unit and I'll have everything I want and a happy planed tank.

Thanks to everyone who posted, all your insight was very much appreciated.


----------



## Tot3nkampf (May 10, 2012)

not trying to bum anyone out, he asked for info and that was what he was given. if it sounded as though i was just being negative, then i didnt convey that properly. the jist is, expect to get a different fixture in the future but it will work fine for now. i have done this before and i ended up not being happy in the long run but hey i did get a tank up sooner. for what its worth, i have started buying fixtures from catalina aquatics in CA...they offer good value for quality ballasts and individual high polished reflectors.


----------



## tinman84 (May 8, 2012)

its only been 2 days htey work fine for me though


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Catalina does use quality brand name ballasts. 

Aquatraders is alright if you don't ever need customer service apparently . I ask them a question, quick reply, but same stuff on the website. I reply clarifying my question and so far 5 business days later and no word back.


----------



## jhays79 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have three Odyessea fixtures, I like them, but the last one I got is 4x39w 
t5ho, and it was listed as great for plants. I get it, and it's got two actinic bulbs, and two 10000k bulbs. So now I'm stuck ordering 2 more 6700k bulbs to replace the actinics. Kind of sucks, but quality wise I think they're good for the money.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i have a 46 gallon bowfront tank by oddysea and i love it! except the ballast went dead and i opened up the hood and i had to replace the ballast with a fulham workhorse 5. i'd get it :/ lol


----------



## rlswaney73 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had 4x54 t5ho expandable series, just couldnt get enough par to the substrate... it was all about the type of plants I choose to keep... I spent a good 3 months adjusting everything before it got trashed and I bought a kit from AHS.

If you stock your tank with a lot of needy stems, this isn't the right fixture to go with (my opinion only)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhays79 (Apr 22, 2012)

Just wondering what kidn of stem plants did you have under the Odyssea fixture?


----------



## ffemt89 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ive only got wisteria, some form of ludwigia, porto vehlo, some petsmart "sword plants" and an unknown plant for stems. All of my plants are growing like mad, but I also just started dosing PPS Pro so that probably has something to do with it, either way I'm more than pleased with how my tank looks and the functionality, so far, of the light.


----------



## rlswaney73 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just a few,

Ludwigia senegalensis
Ludwigia glandulosa 
Limnophila aromatica - lived but was wicked green

also not sure where it is now but someone posted some PAR readings on the 4x54 over a 55gal tank recently... 20's @ substrate with 2 bulbs and 40's @ substrate with 4 bulbs on... just seems like a lot of watts (216) for little PAR (40's)



jhays79 said:


> Just wondering what kidn of stem plants did you have under the Odyssea fixture?


----------



## rlswaney73 (Jul 21, 2011)

I also had no problem with swords, wisteria and such under the oddysea fixture...



ffemt89 said:


> Ive only got wisteria, some form of ludwigia, porto vehlo, some petsmart "sword plants" and an unknown plant for stems. All of my plants are growing like mad, but I also just started dosing PPS Pro so that probably has something to do with it, either way I'm more than pleased with how my tank looks and the functionality, so far, of the light.


----------

